# Platzierung einer Access Datenbank



## beginJava (22. Jan 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin leider noch recht neu, was java betrifft, und wollte für mich selber eine kleine Datenbank (Access) Anwendung mit der IDE Netbeans 6.0 (Tomcat 6.0) schreiben.

Unter Netbeans 5.5 ist mir dies bereits einmal gelungen, doch scheint sich etwas was die Pfade betrifft in Netbeans 6 verändert zu haben.

Folgendes habe ich definiert:


```
private String datenbank="user.mdb";
private String treiber="sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver";
private String url="jdbc:odbc:Driver={Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)};DBQ="+datenbank+";READONLY=false";
```


Treiber laden etc. funktioniert alles einwandfrei, doch findet er nun scheinbar meine Datenbank nicht mehr. 
Folgende exception erscheint:

Der Treiber sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver konnte geladen werden!
Verbindung zu jdbcdbcriver={Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)};DBQ=user.mdb;READONLY=false nicht möglich!, Fehler: java.sql.SQLException: [Microsoft][ODBC Microsoft Access Driver] Datei '(unbekannt)' nicht gefunden.
SQL ist nicht möglich!
java.lang.NullPointerException

Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage. In Netbeans 5.5 musste ich das .mdb file einfach in den Projektordner kopieren, damit ich abfragen darauf machen konnte. Ist es möglich, dass sich dies in 6.0 geändert hat? Oder liegt es womöglich daran, dass es diesmal eine Webanwendung ist, die ich erstellt habe?

Wie müsste ein expliziter Pfad auf das .mdb file aussehen? Ich weiß immer nicht  genau, welches in der grundstruktur der Ausgangspunkt bei einem Webprojekt ist.  Der web/ order?

Würd mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand dabei helfen kann. Hab schon soviel am Pfad rumprobiert, dass ich die Übersicht verloren habe, und womöglich nur ein Brett vorm Kopf habe.

Vielen Dank!

Greetz


----------



## *Hendrik (22. Jan 2008)

Hast Du auch eine entsprechende ODBC-Datenquelle angegeben/angelegt? Alleine das Kopieren in den Projektordner dürfte nicht genügen.


----------



## André Uhres (23. Jan 2008)

beginJava hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..In Netbeans 5.5 musste ich das .mdb file einfach in den Projektordner kopieren, damit ich abfragen darauf machen konnte. Ist es möglich, dass sich dies in 6.0 geändert hat? Oder liegt es womöglich daran, dass es diesmal eine Webanwendung ist, die ich erstellt habe?..


Die Datenquelle "MS Access Database" ist normalerweise standardmässig voreingestellt.
Da du hier:
DBQ=
einen relativen Pfad zur Datenbank angibst, müsste NetBeans sie im Projektordner finden.
Ich sehe jedenfalls keinen Fehler für den Fall, wo es sich um eine normale Anwendung handelt.

Es muss demnach daran liegen, dass es diesmal eine Webanwendung ist, die du erstellt hast.


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Jan 2008)

Guck auch mal hier hinein. Du findest dort auch den funktionierenden Code zum Verbinden mit einer Access-Datenbank. Funktioniert auch ohne Eintrag in das ODBC-Datenquellen-Verzeichnis unter Windows.
http://wiki.byte-welt.net/wiki/Datenbankverbindung_(Java)


----------



## luckyluckxx (7. Mrz 2008)

LOL

WBR,
Alex


----------

